# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Sleep Deprivation as an aid to lucid dream induction?

## gloriousbattle

This one could be a little difficult, but it is well known that sleep deprivation causes hallucinations and increases hypnagogic imagery.

I have never tried this yet, and never heard of it.  I just thought of it recently.  Curious if anyone has tried this or anything similar, and what results.

Thanks

----------


## isthisit

Sleep deprivation can cause REM rebound, which increases the chance of lucidity. However your ability to lucid dream will suffer greatly with a lack of sleep (obviously) so I wouldn't advise it.

I have more, and better LDs when I get lots of sleep.


Also, I thought I should mention that hypnogogia and hallucinations may increase with sleep deprivation, but this is not what we are aiming for, we are aiming for lucidity and you dont necessarily have hypnogogia etc with LDs.

----------


## Arch

Nah it's not a good method, because it can lead to insomnia.

----------


## gloriousbattle

Well, I don't need to become an insomniac, that's for sure.

As to hypnagogia, I know of at least one instance where I seemed to "step in" to a lucid dream from the hypnagogic state.  

Correct me if I'm wrong, but since we are at least somewhat conscious while experiencing hypnagogic imagery, isn't that a good time to try for lucidity?  Isn't that the real basis of the various WILD methods?

----------


## gloriousbattle

On a similar note, what about using sleep aids THE NIGHT BEFORE trying for a lucid dream?  Since sleeping pills decrease REM, and the body makes up for it the next night, is this a good method?  Or is this asking for trouble?

Thanks again.

----------


## isthisit

> Well, I don't need to become an insomniac, that's for sure.
> 
> As to hypnagogia, I know of at least one instance where I seemed to "step in" to a lucid dream from the hypnagogic state.  
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but since we are at least somewhat conscious while experiencing hypnagogic imagery, isn't that a good time to try for lucidity?  Isn't that the real basis of the various WILD methods?



I often don't get hypnogogia or SP when WILDing, so I would say it is not the real basis for WILDs, but often goes with it. The real basis would be to remain concious while transferring into the dreamstate, so you are lucid.

Sleeping pills the night before? Do you suffer from insomnia?

----------


## gloriousbattle

> Sleeping pills the night before? Do you suffer from insomnia?



I can sleep without pills, though I have found that, when I take them, I sometimes become lucid the next morning, when I am in the half-dream state after the alarm clock rings.

----------


## isthisit

> I can sleep without pills, though I have found that, when I take them, I sometimes become lucid the next morning, when I am in the half-dream state after the alarm clock rings.



As far as I am aware, sleeping pills are dangerous unless you really need them. I would greatly advise against them. 

The best lucid aid I have found is lots of natural sleep, messing around with your body by denying it sleep and then sedating it can lead to fatalities, be careful!!

----------


## gloriousbattle

Prescription.  Even so, I take them only very seldom.

----------


## isthisit

overall, i would stay away from sleep deprivation, and get lucid with a good amount of sleep on a regular routine.

Hope this helps.

----------

